# An impossible and obnoxious question regarding bullets



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright I just bought a TC Black Diamond, and have shot it with TC xtp's and powerbelts 100 grains of pellets with both. The powerbelts worked the best, but I only shot it at 40 yards. My only previous ml experience has been with loose powder and round balls, so i don't know much about this inline thing. I hunt in Mi, mostly northern Mi, where shots are typically a short affair 50 yards is long, however I found some high mountain ridges where you could take some long shots. I'd like to hunt these areas next season, whats everyones reccomendations on the bullets. I've heard the powerbelts lose accuracy at about 100 yards.

Thanks


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

120 yards I put a powerbelt through the heart of a fawn two seasons ago. Open sights and all. I'd try to find a range where you can shoot 100+ yards.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah thanks, I guesss thats the only way to really see


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, it's really hard to see just how well a bullet/charge/gun combo will shoot at long ranges unless you accually get out to a range and shoot long range.


----------

